# Deer Bologna and Summer Sausage



## 05sprcrw (Feb 4, 2013)

Well, I got together with an aunt and uncle and we made 160 pounds of deer bologna, and 60 pounds of summer sausage


Cracked Pepper and garlic summer sausage  from a kit they had laying around we wanted to use them up instead of mixing my recipe up.













IMAG0535_zps59144564.jpg



__ 05sprcrw
__ Feb 4, 2013






Plain summer sausage, again from a kit still prefer my jalapeno cheddar summer sausage recipe.












IMAG0534_zps8ff50dcf.jpg



__ 05sprcrw
__ Feb 4, 2013






18 Summer Sausages ready to go












IMAG0536_zpsdfe054ab.jpg



__ 05sprcrw
__ Feb 4, 2013






Bologna, in my grandpa's old smoke house. I was feeling a little nostalgic and wanted to use this like I remember he doing when I was little. This is only one, the other side is as full.












IMAG0533_zps12aff411.jpg



__ 05sprcrw
__ Feb 4, 2013






I will try and remember some better pictures that I have on the camera, these were from my cell phone.


----------



## themule69 (Feb 4, 2013)

looks great. how long will it smoke?

happy smoken.

david


----------



## 05sprcrw (Feb 4, 2013)

The bologna cold smokes for about 24 hours with straight mulberry and the sausage took about 4 hours to get to internal of 160, then ice bath, and left bloom for 4 hours before eating/packaging.


----------



## tony111 (Feb 4, 2013)

Very impressive....a whole lot of work went into that. Glad you got to fire up gramp's smoke house !!!


----------



## 05sprcrw (Feb 5, 2013)

Well here are some more shots:

Summer Sausage out of the smoker and blooming.












IMG_2135_zps4ad4ecf4.jpg



__ 05sprcrw
__ Feb 5, 2013


















IMG_2136_zpsbe656387.jpg



__ 05sprcrw
__ Feb 5, 2013


















IMG_2137_zps40273105.jpg



__ 05sprcrw
__ Feb 5, 2013






Bologna done smoking












IMG_2138_zps1497c804.jpg



__ 05sprcrw
__ Feb 5, 2013


















IMG_2139_zpse4be7978.jpg



__ 05sprcrw
__ Feb 5, 2013






Did someone say meat?












IMG_2140_zps4d75ba4c.jpg



__ 05sprcrw
__ Feb 5, 2013


















IMG_2141_zpsb2a2d012.jpg



__ 05sprcrw
__ Feb 5, 2013


----------



## reinhard (Feb 12, 2013)

that is one excelent outcome to a lot of  preperation and work. looks very tasty!!!! Reinhard


----------



## smoking b (Feb 12, 2013)

Oh wow! I missed this!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






    That looks awesome!  Job well done! Well done indeed!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   You're set for a while now


----------

